# inaccessible boot device



## WACH (May 30, 2003)

hi, does anyone know what this means:

***STOP: 0X0000007B(0xF401B84C, 0xC0000034, 0X00000000, 0X00000000) INACCESSIBLE_BOOT_DEVICE

???????????

I'm trying to install windows 2000 onto a new hard disk, and this is all i get!

Strange thing is, windows 98 and windows xp, work on it just fine, but my mother-in-law has her heart set on windows 2000!

I'm currently living in her house, so I don't want to disappoint her, can anyone give me any suggestions?

Thanx


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

There has been a thread on that subject. You'll find it here


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2003)

Welcome to the forums WACH..........:winking: 

Is this a brand new hard drive or did it have data on it previously?

Are you booting to the W2K CD when you get this message?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The most common reason for this message is a disk controller that is not natively supported by W2K. Is this a Promise IDE controller, SCSI controller or similar by some chance? If so, you need to load the drivers early in the installation by hitting F6 at the prompt. For the Promise IDE, you can also move the disk connection to the standard IDE connection, install, install drivers, and then move it back to the Promise Controller connection.


----------

